# Dodge dealer pissed me off



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

2005 Dodge Dakota 9,700 miles.
2nd set of drums
3rd set of rear brakes
2 wheel cylinders
front brakes
2 rotors 
2 calipers
They won't cover anything said normal wear and tear.
This is my personal truck.
Told them I'am sending a letter to BBB, Atty. General,NTSB and local tv consumer reporter.

Sorry,right pixs wrong name.


----------



## DBL (Aug 27, 2005)

my dodge dealer tried to pull that bull on me too with some drive train issues but then i went level 2 on his ... and i got what i wanted


----------



## groundbreakers (Jan 16, 2004)

just send a letter to corporate headquaters .... in Auburn Hills, MI .... i know they love getting letters about there dealership screw ups ...


----------



## RolyF (Dec 24, 2005)

I own a garage and have over 30 years wrenching on my knuckles. I figure my shop has done more than 7000 brake jobs in that time. Here in southern NH we use a lot of salt on the roads.
Although Chrysler had a BIG problem with rotors getting what we called worm holes a few years ago, I have never seen anything like what you show in your pictures. What happened to your calipers is NOT normal. Looks like EXTREME corrosion, possibley due to poor metal composition. If that same thing is happening to your wheel cylinders that would account for the RAPID wear of the pads and shoes. (Also, I would make sure the next time the brakes are done, that the brake fluid is completely flushed from the system and new is installed. It could be the source of the contamination.)
Take this to the bank: YOU ARE NEVER THE ONLY PERSON HAVING A PROBLEM. You need to go to the NTSB website and immediately log a complaint complete with pictures. Do NOT give the parts back to the dealer unless they first hand you a check for all the work you've paid for, and for your time and trouble. If you give them back they will be "sent for evaluation" and will never be seen again.
Just speaking from experience.:realmad:


----------



## Bldrs83 (Nov 26, 2004)

I don't know when you bought it but my first thought was salt water from a flood (hurricane?). I have always wondered what happened to all the vehicles that were damaged in the hurricanes this year.


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

I all ready have 2 complaints at dodge HQ said they reviewed my complaint said it's my problem normal wear and tear.
Yes I have all the parts except the wheel cylinders they kept them be cause it was done under warranty.I paid by cc already disputed the charge so i don't have to pay.I leased it back in May 05.I kept going back to the manual part that said 12,000 or 12months they turn the page and point normal wear and tear.Started writing all my letters with pixs.


----------



## wirenut (Jan 16, 2004)

that sucks, friggin dealers once they get your
cash your on your own....
one more reason not to buy a dodge


----------



## Scottscape (Nov 27, 2005)

Bldrs83 said:


> I don't know when you bought it but my first thought was salt water from a flood (hurricane?). I have always wondered what happened to all the vehicles that were damaged in the hurricanes this year.


I was thinking the same exact thing... I havent seen any on e-bay much


----------



## scholzee (Nov 9, 2001)

You would'nt by chance have a teenager that drives that truck ? or have a boat that you put in and out of water ? I have fixed mine and my families vehicles for 26 years now and have not seen anything like that. I live in the same salt belt as you 26 years in Buffalo 16 on Grand Island.


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Just me and my wife kids to young. It has only the 6 in it won't even get out of it's own way.
Filed my complaint with the BBB and NHTSB and Dodge also sent out a letter to the owner of the dealership.


----------



## PremierLand (Jun 11, 2004)

Brake tourqing that thing or what?

I cant believe that man, only 9,700 miles and its a 2005....

You should smack that dealer upside the head. They NEED to PAY for that. ITS Dodges problem their brakes suck, not YOURS.

I had a 98dakota and I went through 3 sets in 2 years. 
My bro has a 01 dakota with 16k, yes 16,000 miles on it, and his brakes are starting to wear down already.

I guess dodge hasnt gotten their act together with brakes yet. Oh well, 2 more years and the problem will be fixed.


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

What makes it suck even more is I could do the work myself but almost ever thing is dealer only. They charge 165.00 just for the shoes out the door.I noticed they reworked the rear brakes the adjuster is at the top by the wheel cylinder.


----------



## Big Nate's Plowing (Nov 26, 2000)

I find it funny that this is strictly a dakota only issue and I have not heard a problem with the durangos.... I just reciently did a brake job on mine after 100k and it had the factory pads, and I am always towing but I have trailer brakes

out of curiousity is your dak a 4x4 or AWD?


----------



## scholzee (Nov 9, 2001)

*Attn: Grandview*

Try contacting this lady Karen Robinson from newspower she writes the column in the Buffalo News [email protected]. I had trouble with with a DVD player from BestBuy went round and round for 3 months, corporate BestBuy blew me off. I emailed Karen my reciepts, times of correspondences pictures, all of a sudden Corporate Bestbuy calls the next day offering me $250 gift card. She maybe able to help you dealers do not like bad publicity.


----------



## festerw (Sep 25, 2003)

FWIW I had a 98 Dakota that had 55,000 miles on it when I traded it in and was still on the same brakes that were on it when I bought it at 30,000. Pretty much though the factory brakes suck, go buy some decent pads and rotors and be done with it.


----------



## GL&M (Sep 26, 2005)

Man, That's not normal wear and tear in my book. Never saw anyting like that before. Good luck getting it resolved.


----------



## earnies2 (Feb 20, 2003)

I'm a mechanic and i've seen that kind of dammage...... I had a customer who was 82 years old and drove with 2 feet and usually both at the same time that dammage is from heat your either driving with 2 feet or you have a bad master cylinder or equliser or abs unit not relesing your brakes.... :yow!:


----------



## NJ Plowman (Dec 10, 2003)

Go CHEVY!!!!!


----------



## justme- (Dec 28, 2004)

Yeah, that looks like the brakes were dragging for many miles. I've seen that a couple times myself. Probabily improperily adjusted rears and sticking calipers. The heat causes corrosion and glazing to the pads as shown and tends to literily cook the cylinders.

It's not normal wear and tear as the dealer said, but it's not warranty, technically, unless the dealer was the one who misadjusted the brakes or failed to do a predelivery inspection. I'm guessing the dealer in question is NOt a 5 star dealer.... I won;t even buy parts in a dealer unless they're 5 star.

My Ram has a tendancy for the front left caliper to get contaminant buildup on the ways and stick, causes the pads to go in no time. And actually, those pads are much better than they used to be- they're not cracked and shattered which is what typically happens from excessive heat due to dragging.


You don't drive 2 footed do you?


----------

